# How would I find a poultry processor in my area?



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

I am 7 weeks pregnant with our 6th child. I need to simplify my life greatly, which includes getting rid of all or at least most of our chickens. I could just take them to the local sale barn, but I'd like to at least eat our roosters. I just cannot process, them, though. I don't mind the killing, but the smell of the processing would not be good. DH can't help. Where would I look to find someone who would process them for me? Our local butcher can't because of some regulation that says they can't process both meat and poultry. They weren't forthcoming on where to go for chicken processing help, either. I figured you folks might be able to help me. FWIW, I'm in central IN, NE of the capitol city.

Thanks!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

We found processors by calling our state Ag Department in Ohio, and found several.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I wish we lived closer. I'd be happy to load up the plucker and come over to process the birds.

Wonder if there's anyone in your area who'd come over to do the processing in exchange for a couple of birds...


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

You called earlier today about having birds of your own raising, slaughtered at a State facility. 



Below are listed all of our Indiana Inspection Program poultry facilities, which slaughter. 



Sunshine AcresFamily Farm
11855 W 250N
Middlebury
IN
46540
LaGrange
574-542-1300-ext3102






Skillington Farms Inc
465 N 500 E
Lebanon
IN
46052
Boone
765-481-0264







Pletcher's Poultry Processing
66786 County Road 17
Goshen
IN
46526
Elkhart
574-831-2329






Martin's Chicken Butchering
24454 County Road 142
Goshen
IN
46526
Elkhart
574-831-6267




J & M Poultry Farm
14053 West Fagen Rd
Cambridge City
IN
47327
Wayne
765-489-6290






Hiatt Poultry
1058 N. Prairiewood Dr.
Rochester
IN
46975-7998
Fulton
574-223-2273






Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.



David M. Bough DVM, Deputy Director

Meat and Poultry Inspection Division

State of Indiana Board of Animal Health

805 Beachway Drive, Ste. 50

Indianapolis, IN 46224-7785

Phone 317-227-0358

Email [email protected]

http://www.in.gov/boah/


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Thank you all! I'm going to contact some friends of ours first. IDK if they have a plucker or not, but I know they do raise straight runs so they can put the roos in the freezer. If they want to come over and process for us, then I'll let them have at least 5 of our birds & feed them to boot.

But, thanks so much for the info, Judy. Lebanon isn't a far drive for me, so I could easily take them over there and get them processed if they are reasonable.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Thanks!! I found someone, not on the list.

This Old Farm Meats and Processing (formerly R & M Processing)
9572 W 650 S
Colfax IN 46035
765-324-2161
MWR 9-5
F 9-4
Sa 9-12
Closed T and Su

They are really nice on the phone. The current charge is $4/bird, and they butcher them on Thursdays.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Amy, if these are dual-purpose birds, you'd get more meat by taking your four dollars per bird to the grocery store. What about selling them at a livestock auction? You'd probably get at least a couple of dollars each for them.

Kathleen


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

AMY! Is this Colfax just south of IND State Highway 28? 

That's about 7 miles from our farm! 

Where are you, girl? 

Wonder if they do turkeys?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

FOUR DOLLARS per chicken?!!!

And SIXTEEN PER TURKEY?!!!! 

Guess I'll get my knives out.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Judy, I'm driving over from Cicero, so it's about an hour away. Maybe the kids and I could plan a visit when we pick up the last order. I have to get up early to drive them there in time (7:30 a.m.), then come right back to let dh get to work (and do chores). On the last batch, though, I won't have to pick them up at 7:30 necessarily.

As far as the cost. $16/turkey does seem pretty steep. We don't raise them, though... However, the reason we don't want to sell the chickens at the livestock auction and buy grocery store chickens is because we know how these guys (and gals) have been raised. We know what they've eaten. So, we might pay a little bit more per bird, but in the end, it will be worth it to us to know they've been raised in a sustainable, respectful way, and that they've had good quality feed and even some TLC for some of the layers. 

I did decide that I cannot part with my Brahmas. They will be kept, along with the new chicks (until they're old enough for the roos to have a decent amount of meat on them). Those Brahmas are so sweet, and they come to the fence to talk with me. Soft clucking at me, and they look me in the eyes like they're really saying something! Too sweet for this old softie.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm glad you found a processor.
I've talked to the folks at Skillington Farms before, but they're set up to do the processing of the birds they raise and sell, not for the general public.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Ajaxlucy - Stan Skillington was the one who gave me the number for This Old Farm. He was super helpful.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, let me know a date, and I'll make sure to be at the farm early. (we're not living there yet)

I understand all the reasons you want to process your own birds. I just think that the price of the chicks, plus the feed and labor put into them are enough without the smack in the face at the processor. 

I got a burning ring, a small garbage can, and a propane tank. Once I get the plucker built, I'll be in business.


----------

